# US shows no heartbeat...how long until m/c starts?



## moongazer (Sep 17, 2002)

I went for my 10 week US yesterday and the doctor couldn't find the heartbeat. She could see the sac but there was nothing inside. She is checking my hormone levels just to be sure but I don't have much hope. I'm wondering...how long until I start to m/c? Does anyone have a similar experience they'd be willing to share?


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Usually it is within a couple of weeks but it can vary..

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Moongazer, a warm and gentle welcome to Mothering. I'm so sorry about your loss. It's such a hard thing to go through.

As Abimommy said, it can take several weeks for your body to realize the pregnancy is lost. It varries in each woman in each experience.

However, there are several threads in this form about natural miscarriage that you may find helpfull. Many women here share from their hearts and you can get a lot of support.

Again, I'm so sorry, please let us know what you need from us and keep us posted on how your doing.

Gently,

Jacque


----------



## DiaperDiva (Jun 30, 2002)

(((Warm, loving hugs for you)))

And welcome to MDC









Did they do an internal ultrasound?

I know when I went to the ER at 7 weeks because of cramping they only saw the sac as well, and no heartbeat. The ER docs even suggested a D&C. But Kailey is here.

Perhaps for you it is just to early?


----------



## moongazer (Sep 17, 2002)

Thank you for all your support. It is so comforting to come here and read everything you ladies have shared. You are truely strong women.

They did both trans-vaginal and abdominal ultrasounds. I am supposed to be 10 weeks and I am pretty sure of the dates. But that is why they are checking the hormone levels. How scary that they could have done a D&C on your perfectly fine baby!!!

abimommy---your signature line gave me a big smile! Thanks!!!

I will keep you posted and thanks again for your kindness.


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Moongazer--

I am so very sorry. For me, it took 1 1/2 weeks. My ultrasound was at 8 weeks, they re-checked at 9 weeks, and I started cramping 3 days later. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## AmyG (Jan 30, 2002)

It could be a while. I waited 3 weeks and then had a D&E. I still wish I hadn't, but one doctor in my OB practice talked me into it.







The others were fine with letting me wait a while longer, but this woman is one of those people who thinks women who don't get an epidural are crazy.

If you haven't miscarried in 2 weeks, see about getting another ultrasound. They'll be able to tell if the "products of conception," as the professionals call it, have stopped growing. You obviously won't miscarry until your body comes to realization that the pregnancy isn't viable. That happened at about 12 weeks for me, but that's on the late side of average from what I understand. The sac will also start to fill with blood when the miscarriage is going to happen soon.

Take care of yourself in the meantime. It's hard to wait for a miscarriage, and to make matters worse, people will tell you you're crazy for waiting. But if this is what you want to do, stick to your guns. You'll feel better about it in the long run.


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss and I hope you find compfort in this forum. I know I have found it here.

It took 4 weeks for my m/c to happen. I knew at about 6 1/2 wks. and then at about week 10-11 I m/c for awhile. the whole process for me took two months. My midwives checked my hcg levels every week to make sure everything came out and that my levels got below 5. They finally did in early August and my m/c happened on June 7th. Everyone is different. I hope for you that it is a short journey.

I wish you peace and healing

beth


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I am so sorry about your baby.

my experience both times, was a tiny bit of spotting. each time they doctor did trans vag US and found the baby without a heartbeat. my first mc, the doctor let it happen "naturally", and it did, and it took only a few days. it mostly felt like a really heavy period with some cramping (that was relieved by tylenol). my second mc was a bit diff...i went to my dr with some spotting at about 15 plus weeks, only to find that the baby had no heartbeat and measured only 8 wks. there was blood in the sac, and when they checked my blood, i was dangerously anemic, needed 2 units of blood and had a raging infection because the baby had been "dead" for about 7 weeks, reeking havoc on me. in the end i had a D & C, which wasnt so bad as sad. still i am happy to say i went on to deliver a healthy full term baby boy.

if you start soaking more than 2-3 pads an hour, you need to call your doctor or midwife immediately.

(((hugs)))


----------



## moongazer (Sep 17, 2002)

My doctor called today with the results of the bloodwork and I'm definately having a m/c. It is actually a relief to know for sure because there was some question of a tubal pregnancy.

In the last few days since I found out, I have been reading all the posts in this forum and you ladies have given me much comfort and information. I appreciate you all sharing your insights and stories.


----------



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

I just went through this. It is unlike anything in the world...

I am sorry for your loss. I cannot tell you what to do but I can tell you what helped me and what I would do should I ever face this again.

It can take a few weeks. I decided to do this at home...and I am glad I did.

I would find a box or somethign to bury the baby in. keep it in the bathroom. I had an old wooden bamboo box I bought at a yardsale when I was about 7 or 8 years old. I used to keep my bindi in it...my dd lost the bindi so it was an empty box of the perfect size and it is part of me and my childhood. It was the perfect home for the body of that little baby.

I would also see about some pain meds. The doc prescribed anaprox for me. It did not help much. So I would get a rx for something.

Get some disposable pads. I use cloth but there was no way I had enough cloth pads.

I lost a TON of blood. I went through 16 pads in 3 hours. and there was a lot of tissue that was deposited in teh toilet. My bathroom and bedroom smelled so strongly of blood... I did not hemmorage tho. The dr told me that in early preg your blood volume increases greatly so you have more to loose than you normally would. Dont be scared and DONT be alone!!!!! You will need someone there with you.

and try to take it easy... I was running around like an idiot and the blood kept gushing. Try to relax..it would have made it all easier for me.

If I were to do this again, I would have let my dh tell folks about the miscarriage. the people congradulating me afterwards was unbearable. UGh!!

Take care of yourself and let us know if we can help in any way.

with love,
Shannon


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

moongazer, my heart really does go out to you. It's never easy to loose a child. Shannon gave some wonderful suggestions. A lot of women also find it healing to give the baby a name.

Please take care of yourself and keep hydrated. I agree with Shannon, you really need to relax as much as possible. Your body is going through a great deal right now.

Shannon, I'm glad you're feeling better physically. I think of you often.

Gently,

Jacque


----------



## Mollie (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm so very sorry. I went through a late miscarriage before having our two kids, and I know how devestating that is. Hang in there.







:better


----------



## moongazer (Sep 17, 2002)

Chanley----thank you for your post. I had questions about those things and I thought it might be too private to ask. I do want to bury the baby and I have found a box. I think I will bury her under one of the apple trees in our orchard. There is one old tree that doesn't bear fruit anymore and my kids love to climb it and play there. It just seems like the right place.

Ms. Mom----it is strange but since the moment I found out I was pregnant, I felt that it is a girl and her name is Grace. I even feel I know what she looked like. I never felt this way with my other pregnancies. And before I got pregnant I thought if I ever had another girl I would name her Laurel.

I am lucky that I have lots of family here to help me and three other wonderful kids to make me smile. And I guess I am lucky to have time to plan for what is to come.


----------



## Blessed Sunshine (May 9, 2002)

Your story sounds so familiar. At a 15 week appointment there was no heart beat. The ultrasound confirmed. I didn't deliver until 2 weeks later, but i was induced. The baby had died about 5 weeks prior.

There's no way of predicting when your body will "realize" that the baby has slipped away.

I'm proud of you for planning to lay your child to rest. It takes a strong woman to make those plans. It's the hardest thing in the world to do. But, in my opinion, a very healing path to follow. You'll rest knowing you've done all you can. You loved your child to it's last moments, and now beyond.

www.blessedsunshine.com this is my story. Maybe some ideas will help you through your time as you wait.

OH... if you plan on waiting it out. Please know that the miscarriage can feel like a full labor, contractions and the whole bit. Even as early as you are, your milk may still come in. Also try not to be alone, as there may be need to medical attention. You will bleed, but it should slow, you should not soak more than 1 pad per hour, if you do, do not wait longer than 2 hours to go to be checked. I waited all of 15 minutes before leaving to the hospital, if that long, I'd lost so much blood, my pressure had dropped to 74/40. It doesn't take long, don't play games with your health. I was given of 6 litres of IV in the hospital, and still had low pressure, I likely should have had a transfusion. I had an emerg d&c, I was told that the placenta was very sticky to the urerine wall, that I'd have bled to death and still not released it. There's NO way of knowing what the outcome is. If lots of blood, please get checked out.


----------

